# AS-level WORK HELP!!! :D



## dan9400 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey,

I've been told that for product design I can design anything I like to help with a hobby or activity that I do.
Now I've been Urban Exploring a few times now, but I'm not skilled at Urbex.
I was thinking that if you can think of any problems you might have while Urban Exploring that a product/gadget could solve (e.g. tripod for camera, light stand ect…) then please post them on this thread! Thanks
BTW- I can mould Aluminium and braze metals with our school workshop ONLY


----------



## krela (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm thinking you probably wouldn't pass if you designed a pikey slayer?


----------



## gingrove (Jun 16, 2011)

How about Pikey Paper - Like Fly paper but larger and stickier!


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 16, 2011)

On a slightly more serious note, and only because I know from personal experience that your teacher will be disappointed if you can't meet your brief with some proper research, you might like to think about designing an ultra-light and ultra-portable ladder, one that can fold into a rucksack. There probably is one on the market that does this sort of thing, but not one necessarily made with urbex in mind (it would need to have a built in rent-a-cop alarm or something....no, sorry, I said I was going to be serious, but thinking about Krela's pikey slayer just had me in fits again). 
Think on this - and remember, your teacher will be happier if you turn up with some kind of idea rather than no idea at all, because if you do, you'll probably be doing a load more than a load of other people. Having taught hundreds of A-Level kids in a creative subject, I speak from experience.
GDZ


----------



## Zotez (Jun 16, 2011)

godzilla73 said:


> On a slightly more serious note, and only because I know from personal experience that your teacher will be disappointed if you can't meet your brief with some proper research, you might like to think about designing an ultra-light and ultra-portable ladder, one that can fold into a rucksack. There probably is one on the market that does this sort of thing, but not one necessarily made with urbex in mind (it would need to have a built in rent-a-cop alarm or something....no, sorry, I said I was going to be serious, but thinking about Krela's pikey slayer just had me in fits again).
> Think on this - and remember, your teacher will be happier if you turn up with some kind of idea rather than no idea at all, because if you do, you'll probably be doing a load more than a load of other people. Having taught hundreds of A-Level kids in a creative subject, I speak from experience.
> GDZ


I was going to suggest something similar, perhaps a cast ally ladder that you can lock to something afterwards so you don't have to carry it around?


----------



## RichardH (Jun 16, 2011)

krela said:


> I'm thinking you probably wouldn't pass if you designed a pikey slayer?



This nearly made me choke on my cuppa.



gingrove said:


> How about Pikey Paper - Like Fly paper but larger and stickier!



...aaaaand this one necessitated a quick trip to the office kitchenette for a damp cloth to clean up the mess.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 16, 2011)

Actually, I've got a serious idea...something I invented many years ago, but never got around to doing anything with. You can have it for free. 

A ladder needs something to ledge it on or hang it off, right? But sometimes there isn't anything suitable, so how about an extremely lightweight, retractable spiral staircase. Made from a strong polymer type material, each step can be swivelled and clipped behind the next to create a short, ladder-like appliance that's easily portable, then opened out and put into position. It needs some work on to make the idea workable, but that's up to you to sort out if you want it.


----------



## gingrove (Jun 16, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Actually, I've got a serious idea...something I invented many years ago, but never got around to doing anything with. You can have it for free.
> 
> A ladder needs something to ledge it on or hang it off, right? But sometimes there isn't anything suitable, so how about an extremely lightweight, retractable spiral staircase. Made from a strong polymer type material, each step can be swivelled and clipped behind the next to create a short, ladder-like appliance that's easily portable, then opened out and put into position. It needs some work on to make the idea workable, but that's up to you to sort out if you want it.



I like the sound of that! if you made each step slightly smaller than the one below it they could even nest together like Russian dolls to make a flat block the thickness of the first step shaped like an old fasioned keyhole.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 16, 2011)

gingrove said:


> How about Pikey Paper - Like Fly paper but larger and stickier!




I carry a chrome extendible tripod that seems to scare pikeys


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 16, 2011)

gingrove said:


> I like the sound of that! if you made each step slightly smaller than the one below it they could even nest together like Russian dolls to make a flat block the thickness of the first step shaped like an old fasioned keyhole.


Ah! Then the pole could be taken out and carried separately and the hole left in the 'keyhole' shape can be used as a handle.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jun 16, 2011)

You know the centre part of the tripod, the bit that extends to give you maximum possible height?

Well replace that with a kind of mortar launcher and instead of using a shell, pack it with a weighted net, this would be useful whilst running away from security, you could launch it in the direction of the guard, wrapping him up, giving you an extra minute or two to point and laugh.....err, I mean, getaway.


----------



## krela (Jun 16, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> I carry a chrome extendible tripod that seems to scare pikeys



Really? Being metal and shiny I would have thought it would attract them!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jun 16, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Actually, I've got a serious idea...something I invented many years ago, but never got around to doing anything with. You can have it for free.
> 
> A ladder needs something to ledge it on or hang it off, right? But sometimes there isn't anything suitable, so how about an extremely lightweight, retractable spiral staircase. Made from a strong polymer type material, each step can be swivelled and clipped behind the next to create a short, ladder-like appliance that's easily portable, then opened out and put into position. It needs some work on to make the idea workable, but that's up to you to sort out if you want it.



kind of like those flat packed plastic cups....








I made a sledge for my GCSE Design & Technology project, the ski's were moulded plywood, I welded the frame and used pine strips for the seat. It's about 1.5m long and I still have it now (13 years on).

It works too! Although it is now adapted into a coffee table. I got a C, not bad for a doss lesson.


----------



## dan9400 (Jun 16, 2011)

godzilla73 said:


> On a slightly more serious note, and only because I know from personal experience that your teacher will be disappointed if you can't meet your brief with some proper research, you might like to think about designing an ultra-light and ultra-portable ladder, one that can fold into a rucksack. There probably is one on the market that does this sort of thing, but not one necessarily made with urbex in mind (it would need to have a built in rent-a-cop alarm or something....no, sorry, I said I was going to be serious, but thinking about Krela's pikey slayer just had me in fits again).
> Think on this - and remember, your teacher will be happier if you turn up with some kind of idea rather than no idea at all, because if you do, you'll probably be doing a load more than a load of other people. Having taught hundreds of A-Level kids in a creative subject, I speak from experience.
> GDZ



Thats a great idea! Thinking of tons of ways of how the ladder could be broken down to use the smallist about of space! THANKS



Foxylady said:


> Actually, I've got a serious idea...something I invented many years ago, but never got around to doing anything with. You can have it for free.
> 
> A ladder needs something to ledge it on or hang it off, right? But sometimes there isn't anything suitable, so how about an extremely lightweight, retractable spiral staircase. Made from a strong polymer type material, each step can be swivelled and clipped behind the next to create a short, ladder-like appliance that's easily portable, then opened out and put into position. It needs some work on to make the idea workable, but that's up to you to sort out if you want it.



Intresting, confused on how a spiral staircase could come handy, would of thought that a stright ladder might be more useful. But THANKS! 



gingrove said:


> I like the sound of that! if you made each step slightly smaller than the one below it they could even nest together like Russian dolls to make a flat block the thickness of the first step shaped like an old fasioned keyhole.



Very nice! clever idea! Thanks



Derelict-UK said:


> You know the centre part of the tripod, the bit that extends to give you maximum possible height?
> 
> Well replace that with a kind of mortar launcher and instead of using a shell, pack it with a weighted net, this would be useful whilst running away from security, you could launch it in the direction of the guard, wrapping him up, giving you an extra minute or two to point and laugh.....err, I mean, getaway.



Funny but the idea of having to carry round explosives to make the net fly round old building isn't that great  But THANKS! (for the quick lol)



Derelict-UK said:


> kind of like those flat packed plastic cups....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's great, thanks for the photo. should really help me in the ladder design. THANKS!!!


----------



## gushysfella (Jun 16, 2011)

Used to carry one of these in my work van, http://www.climbassist.com/info.htm 
Got to love the yanks. (yer right) Works really well but, make one for walls or extendable you’ll make a mint


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jun 16, 2011)

dan9400 said:


> That's great, thanks for the photo. should really help me in the ladder design. THANKS!!!



No problem, happy to help lol


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 16, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> . I got a C, not bad for a doss lesson.



Careful there chap, some of us have made a good living out of those "doss lessons"


----------



## mookster (Jun 17, 2011)

The first thing I pictured when I read about the spiral staircase idea was something like a slinky arrangement springing up out of some kind of tube...


----------



## tank2020 (Jun 17, 2011)

Anyting that can make guys from the larger side of life fit through narrow gaps. Without the use of any type of grease!


----------



## Bunk3r (Jun 17, 2011)

Something to hold a torch in various handy positions when your lighting a pic from numerous angles and are short of friends/lighting assistants. 
It could be made to attach to various surfaces etc.


----------



## mookster (Jun 17, 2011)

Bunk3r said:


> Something to hold a torch in various handy positions when your lighting a pic from numerous angles and are short of friends/lighting assistants.
> It could be made to attach to various surfaces etc.



[ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Joby-Gorillatorch-Original-Adjustable-Flashlight/dp/B002IT5DIU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308305381&sr=8-1[/ame]


----------



## krela (Jun 17, 2011)

mookster said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Joby-Gorill...5DIU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308305381&sr=8-1



Lol, funny but when Bunk3r said that I instantly thought that something like a gorillapod for torches would be ideal. I didn't think it would actually exist!


----------

